
Show HN: Monsterz puzzle game - cowabungamann
https://varunrau.github.io/monsterz/
======
cowabungamann
Hi HN! Thanks for checking us out! The game is similar to the popular card
game SET. It's built entirely in React Native!

~~~
lalizlabeth
[https://www.setgame.com/](https://www.setgame.com/)

------
lalizlabeth
Wow!

